# Cracker Barrel Fried Apples



## Raine (Feb 28, 2005)

CRACKER BARREL FRIED APPLES


2 cups Apple juice
4 large Golden Delicious apples with -- peel, 1/2" wedges
1/2 cup Apple juice
3 TBS Cornstarch
1 tsp Apple pie spice
4 TBS Sugar 

Combine apple juice and apples in a medium skillet. Simmer gently and turn apples often with spatula until fork tender but not mushy. Remove with a slotted spoon to oven dish. In blender pur 1/2 c apple juice, cornstarch, spice and sugar. Blend a few seconds until smooth. Stir into hot juice in skillet and cook, stirring constantly on med-high until it bubbles and becomes thickened and smooth. Turn heat off. Pour over apples.

Serve warm as side dish or dessert. Refrigerate to use in a few days or freeze.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2005)

Rainee, thanks for this recipe! I'm passing it on to my mom because when we go to Cracker Barrel she always gets these.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe.  My mom often orders them when we go to Cracker Barrel.


----------

